# Folder reklamowy



## cicha

Hello, I would like to know whether a _folder _like this one --> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folder_(marketing) is also called in english a _​folder?_


----------



## kknd

more or less; you were probably looking for this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presentation_folder.


----------



## Oletta

Spotkałam się z tego typu folderem reklamowym, który kiedyś tłumaczyłam, zwano go *advertising folder* albo *advertising brochure, *zobacz tutaj*: *http://www.behance.net/gallery/Hotel-advertising-folder-concept/3200307 , też jak pisze kknd, *presentation folder*.


----------



## cicha

Thanks a lot! I meant something like this http://www.behance.net/gallery/Hotel-advertising-folder-concept/3200307 not a file for holding documents (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presentation_folder)


----------



## kknd

you meant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_folder? i think we can safely assume that 'presentation folder' is synonymous to 'advertising folder'…


----------



## cicha

I wanted to know how to call a bochure, which looks a folder, that advertises something and is not used for holding documents so I guess _advertising folder_ is the best name. I did not mean_ file folder_. And I don't know if _presentation folder _is synonymous to _advertising folder _because according to the definition given by wikipedia a *Presentation folder is a kind of folder that holds loose papers (...) for organization and protection. *But still I haven't seen any definition of _advertising folder_ so maybe there is no separate name for that and both can be use to hold documents together? In polish we just say _folder_.


----------



## NotNow

We just say folder in English too.


----------



## LilianaB

Did you mean a flyer, perhaps? A loose sheet of paper with some images and advertising text. Did you mean computer folder or a real folder, made of paper?


----------

